# FREE Raw Dog Food to Good Home



## Chase2017

We were raw-feeding our German Shepherd before a tragic accident in which we lost him. We have the following in out freezer and need it cleared out. We live in Elburn, IL United States. If you can come pick it up and use it, it's yours for free.

Large Beef Neck, lots of chicken hearts, livers, and necks. 


Thanks!

Ellie


----------

